# Milling Attachment for Craftsman Lathe



## bobbyjim (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a milling attachment I made for my 1937 Craftsman 12 x 36 Lathe. I used a Atlas 10" compound I picked up off Ebay for $20.00. The knob on the side is a replacement for 1 gib screw. 

Sure beats the asking price of $250-$300.00 for a factory model on Ebay.


----------

